

Swift is like Go - hit8run
http://repo.tiye.me/swift-is-like-go/

======
hit8run
I love Go and I like Swift. This site shows that they are not that different
for simple coding. IMHO many Apple/NextStep APIs could use some more
simplicity. Right now all these Next Step APIs are pretty verbose and I'm
often wondering why simple things need so much API knowledge.

~~~
jhugg
My experience is that the learning curve is steep but the payoff is large. The
Apple Cocoa/AppKit/CF libs are hefty things to get started with, but man do
they make some hard things easy once you get the hang of it. They also tend to
push apps to behave more consistently, because people aren’t always
reinventing the wheel for more complex UX.

------
Nerdfest
Except that one is currently open and the other isn't. That carries a lot of
weight for some of us.

------
e28eta
Looks like this hasn't been updated for the changes in the Swift language
(since June 2014). That doesn't take away from the content, just be aware that
tweaks will be necessary before the Swift will run in more recent versions of
Swift.

~~~
jiyinyiyong
Auther here. I'm mainly working on CoffeeScript and CirruScript. I haven't
read Swift code for long.

------
Doublon
The first one can be shortened for Go:

    
    
      package main
    
      func main() {  
        println("Hello, world!")  
      }
    

And it looks even more similar to the Swift version.

~~~
0x001D
for println() "These functions are documented for completeness but are not
guaranteed to stay in the language."

[http://golang.org/ref/spec#Bootstrapping](http://golang.org/ref/spec#Bootstrapping)

